# Sticky  Attention Backyard Breeders



## LinznMilly

Hi.

I'm the one who will get one of your puppies.

No, you won't sell it to me. I'll be taking it home when it's no longer cute. When the novelty wears off and the kids don't want it anymore and the parents can't be bothered to do the right thing and look after it. When it's handed in to shelter because the person you DID sell it to didn't supervise their dog and kids and the dog was forced to deal with an uncontrolled little brat who kept getting in its face, scratching it's eyes, pulling its tail or ears, carrying it around like a living doll or jumping on its back and "riding it like a horse"

I'm the one who deals with the fallout from all that because you won't do the responsible thing and take the puppy back. Because you saw pound signs and cute baby dogs or "wanted your bitch to experience the joys of motherhood" or your kids to "witness the miracle of birth" (record their own births and force them to watch it then), or because you weren't careful enough and the dog next door managed to get to your bitch while she was in heat and now you refuse to do the responsible thing and terminate the pregnancy, because you "don't want your dog to suffer the trauma of an abortion."

Whatever you excuse, you sold those cute little puppies to the first ones to run up the garden path with their cash and their credit cards, and you stood there, counting the cash and turning your back on the lives _you_ brought into the world. The lives _you_ are responsible for.

I'm not alone.

Before I get my hands on your puppy, it will have spent time in a rehoming centre, being assessed by those who witness the heartbreak first hand. Who have to watch the dog looking back for its family as they walk away without a backward glance because "it doesn't match the sofa" or "it clashes with the carpet" or "it's poo stinks.". Who have to pick up the other end of the leash left at the shelter gate or pick up the dog brought in scared and broken by a kindhearted passerby who saw it all alone in the middle of nowhere after it's lowlife owners drove off. The owners you sold the puppy to.

I'm the forever home your dog will end up in.

IF I'm not too late and the rescue centre euthanise it first. 
IF I'm not too jaded. 
IF I'm not sick and tired of undoing other people's mistakes.

And right now, I am.

I shouldn't be thinking of getting a puppy because I want just one dog that's all mine. Where the training fails and mistakes and slip-ups are all mine. Where I don't have to deal with the fallout of a broken dog maltreated or abandoned by the people you did sell your pup to.

And if and when I do buy a puppy - it _won't_ be yours.


----------



## JoanneF

Can this be a sticky thread?


----------



## LinznMilly

JoanneF said:


> Can this be a sticky thread?


Done.


----------



## SierraValleyLabs

This is definitely correct about backyard breeders, It's infuriating that people associate Pro breeders with backyard breeders, No dogs from a pro breeder can ever end up in a shelter. First we all have them sign contracts that they must bring the dog back to US if they ever cant keep it. Second, we insure this by chipping the dogs before they leave. We then register the chips with US first and then also the new owners. I just got a dog back after 3 years because the single owner passed away unexpectedly. I was notified the dog had been turned into a shelter 4 hours away. I tried contacting the owner to no avail. I assumed at the time that she had moved. I went and picked up the dog and continued to contact. Finally I discovered her fate. I had to spend $2000 making and separate large kennel for him because he was a little aggressive with my girls.


----------



## SusieRainbow

SierraValleyLabs said:


> No dogs from a pro breeder can ever end up in a shelter. First we all have them sign contracts that they must bring the dog back to US if they ever cant keep it.


Unfortunately some dogs slip through the net no matter how many contracts and precautions taken. My first dog was found in a breed specific rescue when she was 9 yrs old, she had been rehomed by her breeder to a family who became unable to care for her nd passed on to the rescue. She spent 6 years with us until she died at 15 yrs old, we adored her.
Her breeder was devastated that one of her dogs had ended up in rescue.


----------



## LinznMilly

SierraValleyLabs said:


> This is definitely correct about backyard breeders, It's infuriating that people associate Pro breeders with backyard breeders, No dogs from a pro breeder can ever end up in a shelter. First we all have them sign contracts that they must bring the dog back to US if they ever cant keep it. Second, we insure this by chipping the dogs before they leave. We then register the chips with US first and then also the new owners. I just got a dog back after 3 years because the single owner passed away unexpectedly. I was notified the dog had been turned into a shelter 4 hours away. I tried contacting the owner to no avail. I assumed at the time that she had moved. I went and picked up the dog and continued to contact. Finally I discovered her fate. I had to spend $2000 making and separate large kennel for him because he was a little aggressive with my girls.


I used to be the same before I joined this forum and learned the difference.

Thank you for going back and reclaiming your dog.  hats off to you for doing the right thing.



SusieRainbow said:


> Unfortunately some dogs slip through the net no matter how many contracts and precautions taken. My first dog was found in a breed specific rescue when she was 9 yrs old, she had been rehomed by her breeder to a family who became unable to care for her nd passed on to the rescue. She spent 6 years with us until she died at 15 yrs old, we adored her.
> Her breeder was devastated that one of her dogs had ended up in rescue.


Absolutely. This wasn't a thread about ethical breeders whose dogs slip through the net and end up in rescue centres - whether they're then rehomed or the breeder claims them - I was just demoralised by yet another "oops litter" thread where the OP had the chance to do the right thing and chose not to, making yet another convenient excuse to let the bitch carry to term. 

I am puppy broody though.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> I used to be the same before I joined this forum and learned the difference.
> 
> Thank you for going back and reclaiming your dog.  hats off to you for doing the right thing.
> 
> Absolutely. This wasn't a thread about ethical breeders whose dogs slip through the net and end up in rescue centres - whether they're then rehomed or the breeder claims them - I was just demoralised by yet another "oops litter" thread where the OP had the chance to do the right thing and chose not to, making yet another convenient excuse to let the bitch carry to term.
> 
> I am puppy broody though.


It was the quoted bit of the thread that I responded to - '_No pro Breeders dogs can ever end up in a shelter', _Just poinitng out that ethical breeders' dogs can slip through the net with the best will in the world.
I agree though, these 'oops' mating threads are so frustrating ! And the posters wonder why they get short shrift.:Banghead


----------



## Patty Nolan

SierraValleyLabs said:


> This is definitely correct about backyard breeders, It's infuriating that people associate Pro breeders with backyard breeders, No dogs from a pro breeder can ever end up in a shelter. First we all have them sign contracts that they must bring the dog back to US if they ever cant keep it. Second, we insure this by chipping the dogs before they leave. We then register the chips with US first and then also the new owners. I just got a dog back after 3 years because the single owner passed away unexpectedly. I was notified the dog had been turned into a shelter 4 hours away. I tried contacting the owner to no avail. I assumed at the time that she had moved. I went and picked up the dog and continued to contact. Finally I discovered her fate. I had to spend $2000 making and separate large kennel for him because he was a little aggressive with my girls.


I am in the process of coming up with a contract for people who adopt my puppies. Do you tell the people before getting the puppies about the contract? How do you go about handling it? Also, what if the person is wanting to give the dog to a family member that has become attached or a close friend? Would you allow that or would that be them breaking contract? I am new to this and do not want my baby's going to the pound.


----------



## niamh123

I signed a contract when I picked my puppy up,the breeder told me that a contract would need to be signed before the puppy was handed over to me,she told me this even before her bitch was mated


----------



## Blitz

Patty Nolan said:


> I am in the process of coming up with a contract for people who adopt my puppies. Do you tell the people before getting the puppies about the contract? How do you go about handling it? Also, what if the person is wanting to give the dog to a family member that has become attached or a close friend? Would you allow that or would that be them breaking contract? I am new to this and do not want my baby's going to the pound.


I really do not think a contract would be worth the paper it is written on. Once the puppy leaves you it is no longer your responsibility. It is lovely when new puppy owners keep in contact but if they dont and they want to do what they like with their own property there is nothing you can do about it. The best thing is to make it clear that you will have the pup back at any stage in its life (if you have space to do that) but apart from that I am not sure your contract is anything but advisory.


----------



## Burrowzig

Blitz said:


> I really do not think a contract would be worth the paper it is written on. Once the puppy leaves you it is no longer your responsibility. It is lovely when new puppy owners keep in contact but if they dont and they want to do what they like with their own property there is nothing you can do about it. The best thing is to make it clear that you will have the pup back at any stage in its life (if you have space to do that) but apart from that I am not sure your contract is anything but advisory.


This is something I've been thinking of with regard to people claiming they're charging high prices for the pups they breed to prevent the buyers selling on for a profit in this covid era.
What if breeders let puppies go on a lifetime 'full repairing' lease, and they remain the breeder's property? Something like breeding terms.


----------



## robertandrews

This is something I have been worrying about recently. How do you know that the people you let your puppies go home with are legitamate? What possible questions can you ask? There is always a risk.


----------



## Julie Stevenson

LinznMilly said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm the one who will get one of your puppies.
> 
> No, you won't sell it to me. I'll be taking it home when it's no longer cute. When the novelty wears off and the kids don't want it anymore and the parents can't be bothered to do the right thing and look after it. When it's handed in to shelter because the person you DID sell it to didn't supervise their dog and kids and the dog was forced to deal with an uncontrolled little brat who kept getting in its face, scratching it's eyes, pulling its tail or ears, carrying it around like a living doll or jumping on its back and "riding it like a horse"
> 
> I'm the one who deals with the fallout from all that because you won't do the responsible thing and take the puppy back. Because you saw pound signs and cute baby dogs or "wanted your bitch to experience the joys of motherhood" or your kids to "witness the miracle of birth" (record their own births and force them to watch it then), or because you weren't careful enough and the dog next door managed to get to your bitch while she was in heat and now you refuse to do the responsible thing and terminate the pregnancy, because you "don't want your dog to suffer the trauma of an abortion."
> 
> Whatever you excuse, you sold those cute little puppies to the first ones to run up the garden path with their cash and their credit cards, and you stood there, counting the cash and turning your back on the lives _you_ brought into the world. The lives _you_ are responsible for.
> 
> I'm not alone.
> 
> Before I get my hands on your puppy, it will have spent time in a rehoming centre, being assessed by those who witness the heartbreak first hand. Who have to watch the dog looking back for its family as they walk away without a backward glance because "it doesn't match the sofa" or "it clashes with the carpet" or "it's poo stinks.". Who have to pick up the other end of the leash left at the shelter gate or pick up the dog brought in scared and broken by a kindhearted passerby who saw it all alone in the middle of nowhere after it's lowlife owners drove off. The owners you sold the puppy to.
> 
> I'm the forever home your dog will end up in.
> 
> IF I'm not too late and the rescue centre euthanise it first.
> IF I'm not too jaded.
> IF I'm not sick and tired of undoing other people's mistakes.
> 
> And right now, I am.
> 
> I shouldn't be thinking of getting a puppy because I want just one dog that's all mine. Where the training fails and mistakes and slip-ups are all mine. Where I don't have to deal with the fallout of a broken dog maltreated or abandoned by the people you did sell your pup to.
> 
> And if and when I do buy a puppy - it _won't_ be yours.


It's not about where these puppies are being bred it's about how they are being bred, the ethics. Being a professional breeder does not mean ethical. All the contracts/promises at point of sale does not mean puppies have been bred with love & care. And no contract in my opinion would be worth the paper it's written on. My judgement for buying a puppy would be to view the puppy in its environment with the mother, ask lots of question. See the health of the puppy and if in any doubt do not buy and look elsewhere. Please do not think that buying from a "pro breeder" means that everything is ok and pup will be 100% ok. 
what does pro breeder mean anyway? They breed more? They have paperwork? They get checked? Not all this makes everything ok. Anyone can get paperwork, anyone can make everything look ok when they have a visit. The best way is to trust your own gut instinct and report any concerns you may have.


----------



## Siskin

Julie Stevenson said:


> It's not about where these puppies are being bred it's about how they are being bred, the ethics. Being a professional breeder does not mean ethical. All the contracts/promises at point of sale does not mean puppies have been bred with love & care. And no contract in my opinion would be worth the paper it's written on. My judgement for buying a puppy would be to view the puppy in its environment with the mother, ask lots of question. See the health of the puppy and if in any doubt do not buy and look elsewhere. Please do not think that buying from a "pro breeder" means that everything is ok and pup will be 100% ok.
> what does pro breeder mean anyway? They breed more? They have paperwork? They get checked? Not all this makes everything ok. Anyone can get paperwork, anyone can make everything look ok when they have a visit. The best way is to trust your own gut instinct and report any concerns you may have.


So you are ok with buying a puppy whose parents haven't been health tested not just a check up at the vets but proper and expensive health tests?


----------



## M E Duffield

Julie Stevenson said:


> It's not about where these puppies are being bred it's about how they are being bred, the ethics. Being a professional breeder does not mean ethical. All the contracts/promises at point of sale does not mean puppies have been bred with love & care. And no contract in my opinion would be worth the paper it's written on. My judgement for buying a puppy would be to view the puppy in its environment with the mother, ask lots of question. See the health of the puppy and if in any doubt do not buy and look elsewhere. Please do not think that buying from a "pro breeder" means that everything is ok and pup will be 100% ok.
> what does pro breeder mean anyway? They breed more? They have paperwork? They get checked? Not all this makes everything ok. Anyone can get paperwork, anyone can make everything look ok when they have a visit. The best way is to trust your own gut instinct and report any concerns you may have.


My goodness. This is quite a thread being discussed. Never heard the phrase 'pro breeder' before I must admit. It's also a very sweeping/generalised statement. Ethical Breeders evolve. None are born with knowledge but learn it with time and the progression of Science. Animals are never 'perfect' just like humans and buying a puppy is as far away fom buying an inanimate object as possile hence no guarantess can, could, should be or would be given. Those of us who do health test parents, give a new litter every conceivable fantastic start in life and who follow the guidelines of many clubs (KC Included), societies and fellow Breeders are the ones who have 'ethics' in our souls.

If you want to make a difference to the longevisty and health of future generations of our dogs then surely the more of us who tick ALL boxes including licensing, inspections, assured breedership schemes and have sometimes life long relationships with new owners, not clubbed together with those in our Society who have no desire to improve welfare world wide but a wish to 'skim the edges' of good Breeding and if we have more than 2 litters per annum so what if it's your chosen life?
(I'd rather spend the rest of my days with a dog rather than humans!)


----------

